# Chagrin?



## Thundergut (Jun 3, 2009)

Has anyone had a visual on the Chagrin today? Will it be fishable tomorrow?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

If it keeps drooping the way it is ill be giving it a shot

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Right now way to muddy


----------



## Thundergut (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks guys. May try to give it a shot Friday.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Second that. River still to muddy and high. Gona be a few more days.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Still blow-out today. The day after tomorrow, maybe (Thursday).


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I plan on being up Thursday.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Lots of ice lil dirty but fishable

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Thundergut (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks ldrjay!


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

Slushy today and windy. Still poor clarity.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

